# Blood in poo



## News up (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all, collected my cockapoo yesterday and up to now I have noticed runny, watered blood in her poo. Is this something I should be concerned about?? Is this normal?? She is totally fine in herself eating, drinking and playing but not sure what I should do , thanks all


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

I've never experienced this before. Maybe you should call your vet for some advice over the phone and they can tell you whether you need to take her to them or not. Good luck x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello & welcome! Please do not be too worried about this, it is normal. We had this with Darcie for the first few days and it can be a number of things but mainly because they have left their mum and are struggling to adjust to the changes and environment. We took Darcie to the vets for a check over and we were giving some medication to settle her tummy and noticed an improvement with her poos. 

It may be worth taking her to the vets for a check over and will also put your mind at ease - best of luck and enjoy the puppy days although may seem like hard work will be worth it  x


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Our boys had exactly the same issue when we brought them home, just like yours eating, playing etc but lots of loose runny poos with blood in them. We were told they might have blood for a wee while after being wormed, which they had been just before we collected them. We made a food change too as weren't happy with what the breeder had been using and within a very short space of time they were 100% better, no diarrhoea or blood, just 3 lovely firm stools a day. Hope your pup is soon the same, I know how worrying it is and must say how much help everyone on here was


----------



## News up (Jun 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone - got appt at vet for 3pm just to be sure. Really appreciate your quick replies. Xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hope you were reassured by the vets & all is ok?
If you feed them dry food, they may need more water adding?
I was told to look out for this from my breeder for ralph when we picked him up.
X


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I notice the same with Piper and little blood in her pee. I figure I would watch and see what happens. Haven't seen any blood in her pee in the last couple of days. But poo is soft, but changed her food as I don't want her on the breeders food Purina Puppy chow. 

Good to hear that's normal....


----------



## News up (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi there, took Mavis to the vet and he gave her a good checking over and all fine thank goodness. Advised just to keep eye on her and that blood in poo can be quite normal due to the stress of moving to new home. He did say however to keep a close eye on her but as long as she was eating, drinking and fine in herself this should get better. I'm back there Monday for her 2nd set of injections. On a positive she slept right through last night with no crying at all, from 11.30pm to 6.30am (only 2nd night with us) and no mess in her crate. Don't know if its just fluke but I was delighted! Hope it continues....
She seems much more relaxed this morning, has been to toilet in garden and had a little play resulting in her now having a nap on my knee!
I really appreciated your advice yesterday and thanks for your concern. Will have to try and sort some photos if i can figure out how to do it!!
Thanks again all xxx


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney had blood in his poo when we first had him. It was just stress. It's amazing how much of a story their poo tells. He has diarrhoea when he is stressed now, but it gives a good indication of how they are in themselves. Poo owners are fascinated by poo and it comes up a lot here!!!
Glad your little one is ok.


----------

